# Critter Keepers for permanent betta aquariums?



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I'm thinking of getting another betta, but I really can't afford a nice tank right now. I was wondering about everyone's experience with critter keepers. For instance, do you find that they crack under the pressure of all that water? Are you able to travel with them easily? (They'd be ideal for break commutes from college and home if you can travel with them without removing the water.) How do you tell how many gallons one of them is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Critter keepers don't have a specific gallon measurement on them, but I know I paid for a small one at around $7 to quarantine a baby goldfish. It held significantly less water than my 2.5 gallon and I didn't trust it enough to be filled with water, only a third of the way, while holding the handle because it felt unstable. It ended up cracking very easily after I got home, which is after the goldfish died and it wasn't filled with anything aside food containers.

Honestly, if you have a better you're going to have to have at least 2-2.5 gallons anyway and the equivalent critter keeper is probably going to be more expensive or just around the price of a good tank, which makes it less of a bargain. I used a hexagon shaped 2.5g tank while in college and had a spare tank for my guy when I came home during breaks. He travelled in his PetSmart cup and seemed happy.

This 2.65 gallon tank is only $20 online, which is not bad for a tank. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753107 It also includes gravel, a filter, silk plant, and I believe a light.

From that same brand, in different colors and gallons, there are other tanks more affordable if that one won't do with your budget. 

The pink 1.77 for $15: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3981820

There used to be a blue one for sale at $5 but I cannot find it anymore.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

What size do you plan on getting?
I got my 3 gallon critter keeper at petco for 11 dollars..My betta is quite happy in there..


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

They have sizes up to 5 gallons I think.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I have a three gallon I use as well.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

You could also check out Craigslist and thrift stores and yardsales in your area..sometimes you can pick up cheap tank setups and critter keepers and such.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Sivan said:


> Critter keepers don't have a specific gallon measurement on them, but I know I paid for a small one at around $7 to quarantine a baby goldfish. It held significantly less water than my 2.5 gallon and I didn't trust it enough to be filled with water, only a third of the way, while holding the handle because it felt unstable. It ended up cracking very easily after I got home, which is after the goldfish died and it wasn't filled with anything aside food containers.
> 
> Honestly, if you have a better you're going to have to have at least 2-2.5 gallons anyway and the equivalent critter keeper is probably going to be more expensive or just around the price of a good tank, which makes it less of a bargain. I used a hexagon shaped 2.5g tank while in college and had a spare tank for my guy when I came home during breaks. He travelled in his PetSmart cup and seemed happy.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm really picky about my filter and heater, etc. So whatever tank I buy, I'll be paying extra for the filter that I'm just going to toss out anyway. The largest critter keepers run about 13 dollars and it would save me money because nothing is included for me to pay for that I don't need. 

Also, I really won't use anything less than the equivalent of 4 gallons. I might go 3 gallons, but I'll probably stick with 4 or 5.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> What size do you plan on getting?
> I got my 3 gallon critter keeper at petco for 11 dollars..My betta is quite happy in there..


4-5 gallons.


----------



## pinkninja12 (Jul 21, 2011)

_*I don't think that a critter carrier is the best choice for a betta but it is way better than the tupper~ware containers they keep them in at pet smart.*_


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

sure, just don't pick it up by the handle only when it's full.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, as an added note, I would install both a heater and a filter. Plus plants, gravel, cave, etc.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I wouldn't use regular keepers, but the fish specific kritter keepers are great in my experience.

I kept my baby girl in a 1.75 gallon, the fish ones have exact measurements. She loooved it in there. I had a filter that was basic but had an airstone with some sponge baffling, some simple decor, and that was that. The filter is Whisper 3i which is 10$, Kritter Keeper 11$, and I got dollar store rocks that I 'boiled', and some fake plants given to me, plus a rock cave on sale for 1$. It held water fabulously, never cracked, didn't scratch.

Downside was the lid LOCKED on so tight that if I put the lid on then I couldn't get it off without multiple people, but never with water, so I sat the lid on top. Good news was it stayed secure and didn't slide off at all. Plus, there was a punch out hole for the filter/heater cords. I find the hole to be a tad too large, though.

Downside was there's no light. Upside is the lid has lots of slats so if you used a desk lamp or something it could easily light it up. Plus, the acrylic is surprisingly see through and clear, so even daylight and room lights lit it up nicely.

The last downside was it is not portable in any way, I find my other tanks to be more portable when water filled. If you moved it, water could easily slosh out through the slating, and the weight is pin pointed to 4 corners while the rest is raised, so if you ever wanted to take it with you, it'd be nearly impossible. It isn't a good idea to move it when filled up! It is highly portable when not filled with water, though.

I personally adored mine, and if I didn't want live plants, I would definitely keep my bettas permanently in the 3 gallon one. They're very nice! Again, the fish specific ones!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have all my fish in 1.5 and 2.5 gallon critter keepers and have had no problems.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 2 of my 3 in (approx.) 5gal Kritter Keepers and they seem to be doing well. 
I also have live plants in there. They're growing well too.  

I haven't tried moving them with water so I don't know how they do there but for any driving trip I would suggest putting him in a smaller cup-like deal (such as the ones you probably bought them from.)


----------

